# Your farrier : Cost and tipping



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

My farrier charges $27 for a trim. She just raised her prices because the cost of her tools (and gas, of course) has gone through the roof. I tip her at least $3 every time.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mine charges $25 for trim and $50 for trim & shoes  we dont tip tho :?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

mine charges 110 for trim and shoes


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Hmmm... I wonder if Cali is just more expensive in general.??? I was starting to get worried until ACG3139 posted. I've noticed over time I might be paying more than most- I live in a really remote area, so finding a good farrier is hard...my farrier is in high demand. I guess he can charge that much because of that?

I wouldn't switch for the world though!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

110!!!!!!!!!!Thats outragous! :? :? :?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine charges... 

$30 for a trim

$75 trim, steel fronts, barefoot back

$95 trim, aluminum fronts, barefoot back

lol, don't remember how much to shoe all 4... 

And I don't tip.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never had my two shod, my old farrier charged $50 for a trim and my new farrier $45.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

About $25 for a trim.  I don't usually tip unless he does something like extra special, LOL!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine's $35 for a trim. I usually tip him 5-10 because 
A) I'm the only client he has at my barn, and 
B) depending on whether or not Wikke is being difficult about it which, being young, is about 50% of the time


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Im my own farrier which is good cos money is tight.

Ive never heard of tipping a farrier or trainer before.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Our area is anywhere from $25-30. Some charge more if you only have 1 horse.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Our farrier charges $30 for a barefoot trim. She is in training and will bump her charges to $40 ea. when she gets certified. 

I tipped her the first time but she spent 3 hours here and was really gentle and patient with our guys.

I didn't tip her this time but I offered some farm eggs. (she just got 2 dozen from another client) :lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Trim all 4: $45

Steel Shoes on Front/ Trim Rear: $75

Aluminum Shoes on Front/Trim Rear: $95

4 Shoes: $150

+ $10 trip fee whenever he comes out. 

We don't tip! But I do offer an ice cold Gatorade on hot days!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I trim our mares myself, but the farriers in the area are charging $35 for a trim this year (up from $25 last year).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The going rate here is $30 for a trim, $50 for a trim and front shoes, $70 for shoes all around.

I was paying $100 for a trim and 4 shoes up in the Philadelphia area when I lived there 7 years ago so it's been a bargain down here. I'm told that they are up to $125 now.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

my farrier was charging like $30 for a barefoot trim and bumped his price to like $38.


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I pay $70 for a single barefoot trim for my mare...it might go down to $65 though....

It cost me around $160-170 to shoe her last year. 

Keep in mind, she has big feet, so I guess they charge more :lol:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, until this summer, my farrier was FREEEEE! I taught his daughter and would bring her to the barn with me after school to meet him there. In return, he would trim my horse for free. Now that she is moving on to a new school, I will be paying $25 a trim which is lower than others in our area who commonly charge $35.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

My farrier is free  lol only because i barefoot trim my own horses. Saves pleanty and dear i say my Banjos hooves look better now than they ever did, glad i got rid of those shoes and took trimming up myself


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Feathers said:


> I pay $70 for a single barefoot trim for my mare...it might go down to $65 though....
> 
> It cost me around $160-170 to shoe her last year.
> 
> Keep in mind, she has big feet, so I guess they charge more :lol:


Most of the farriers I know charge more for the draft breeds because of their size. It is much more difficult and stressful (physically) for them to handle all that weight.

It's a job I wouldn't want for anything. Truthfully I don't think they get paid enough for what they have to know and what they go through.


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe what you guys are paying!
That's insanely inexpensive.

The barn down the road I used to ride at was $210 for four shoes and a trim (thankfully I didn't have my horse yet!).

I currently pay $145 for four shoes and a trim but my farrier said that when my guy is able to go barefoot, it will only be about $75.

And I thought I was paying nothing!


----------

